# Dateien aus src-Ordner lesen



## smaat (5. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte Dateien aus Eclipse beim Export mit in die Runnable-Jar packen.
Diese liegen im ordner src/img/Dateiname!

auf Bilder kann ich Problemlos über

```
image = ImageIO.read(this.getClass().getResource("/img/Bild.jpg"));
```

zurgeifen. Wie funktioniert das denn, wenn ich selbes mit einer .csv-Datei machen mächte?
Hatte es bisher so probiert:


```
BufferedReader MyBufferedReader = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(
new File(this.getClass().getResource("/img/Tabelle.csv")));
```

aber egal was ich mache irgendwas passt immer nicht:shock:!


----------



## mvitz (5. Sep 2011)

getResourceAsStream


----------



## nillehammer (5. Sep 2011)

Du musst im Kopf ganz klar trennen zwischen einer Resource im classpath und einem File. Wenn Deine Anwendung nicht in einem jar verpackt ist, ist die Resource zufällig ein File und du kannst sie auch so behandeln. Aber, sobald Du sie in ein jar verpackst, ist die Resource kein File mehr. Deswegen solltest Du Dir angewöhnen, auf Resourcen immer als Resourcen zuzugreifen und *niemals* als File. Wie das geht, hat mvitz schon geschrieben.


----------



## nillehammer (5. Sep 2011)

Ach ja, und hier noch der Code, der den Zugriff möglich macht:

```
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(this.getClass().getResourceAsStream("/img/Tabelle.csv"));
```


----------

